# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ваш проверенный собственный финансовый советник

## rurrollbay

В России работает значительное число микрофинансовых организаций. Да и у каждого банка работает до десятка программ быстрого кредитования населения. С одной стороны, это свидетельствует о том, что средства есть, их готовы выдавать и это замечательно. С противоположной — появляются две трудности. Первая: условия выдачи кредита далеки от совершенных,поэтому приводят к кабальной зависимости. Вторая: заполучить средства не так-то и просто, банки жаждут обезопасить кредиты и выдают их неохотно. Вот и выходит классический диалектизм — средства есть, но выдавать их не спешат. А если и предоставят, отдавать  потом потребуется чуть ли не всю зарплату.  
С целью решения подобных проблем и открыт ресурс Мистер Банкир. Это детище одаренных программистов, которое помогает отыскивать гораздо доступные условия по кредитам. Основная особенность сайта в том, что он дает тут же несколько вариантов. Мистер Банкир собирает данные от 500 банков и МФО, а после того, как заполните анкету,  подберет оптимальный займ под желания клиента.  
Еще одним достоинством сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] является повышение кредитного рейтинга клиента. На сайте можно заполнить анкету и узнать свой рейтинг. 
Сайт mrbankir.su сможет помочь взять кредит на наиболее выгодных условиях в том числе человеку с низким кредитным рейтингом. Заполните только одну анкету и получите как минимум четыре индивидуальных предложения . Наш сервис может помочь сберечь ваши деньги и время.

----------

